# Possible Wet Tail?



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

I noticed one of my gerbils was acting differently yesterday - normally he's very active but last night he was very "sleepy" not doing much just sitting still.
I thought at first maybe he's injured one of his back legs (still think there might be something wrong) but i aslo noticed his fur round his tail/bum area was wet like he'd sat in a puddle - is this Wet Tail or just literally a wet tail?

I also noticed he was thinner than my other gerbil.

Any advice?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

my advice would be taking him to the vets. 

He needs to be separated from any other gerbils encase what he does have is contagious, and to give him a little peace. Does he have any plastic in his cage? has he had any fruits or vegetables recently?


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> my advice would be taking him to the vets.
> 
> He needs to be separated from any other gerbils encase what he does have is contagious, and to give him a little peace. Does he have any plastic in his cage? has he had any fruits or vegetables recently?


No plastic, as I know gerbils just chew straight through it and it's not good for them. 
I'll book him a vets appointment tonight.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gerbils do not get wet tail, it is a bacterial infection specific to syrian hamsters, however if his bum is wet he may have diarriah which is never good, my advice would be vet asap


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> gerbils do not get wet tail, it is a bacterial infection specific to syrian hamsters, however if his bum is wet he may have diarriah which is never good, my advice would be vet asap


That is wrong, gerbils can get wet tail.

Wet-tail or proliferative ileitis, is a disease in rodents kept in cages, mainly hamsters, but can include rabbits, gerbils, rats, and mice. It is caused by stress. - Taken from Wet-tail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

OP: I hope the appointment with the vet went well and your little one is OK.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> That is wrong, gerbils can get wet tail.
> 
> Wet-tail or proliferative ileitis, is a disease in rodents kept in cages, mainly hamsters, but can include rabbits, gerbils, rats, and mice. It is caused by stress. - Taken from Wet-tail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> OP: I hope the appointment with the vet went well and your little one is OK.


Umm wiki is not a credible source for information  If you look at one of their reference links it sends you to a pet forum and the other link they decided to miss out this important bit of info


> occurs in Syrian hamsters of any age and is known as wet tail


Gerbils can not get wet tail, they can get diarrhea which is obviously serious but that is not the same as wet tail.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

totally wrong, ANY one can edit information on wiki. and infact whole pages are regularly changed for pranks

wet tail is a syrian specific infection NO other animal AT ALL can got it, no other hamster species, no rats, no gerbils, no mice
syrians only


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm not going to argue with the two of you, but I've checked a few places and they say gerbils can get wet tail, so can other animals.
Gerbils can also get something known as Tyzzers Disease, which also one of the symptoms is a 'wet tail'.

If you don't agree then fine, all I will say is what ever the problem I hope anyone who has a sick gerbil is able to make their little one better.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

but you are  all animals can get tyzzers

i suggest you research some more
Wet Tail - Proliferative Ileitis - Hamster Central WIKI

proliferative ileitis quite litterally means increasing inflamation of the ileum

pro·lif·er·a·tive , proliferous (prō-lif'ĕr-ă-tiv, -ĕr-ŭs),
Increasing the numbers of similar forms.

il·e·i·tis (l-ts)
n.
Inflammation of the ileum.

the ileum of ANY animal can become inflamed, however the bacteria that causes wet tail in hamsters is specific to the gatstro interstitial tract of syrians. therefor, wet tail only effects syrian hamsters, and it is that SPECIFIC bacteria with its resilience and brutality that makes wet tail, and makes it notoriously hard to treat


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe asking an actual vet over looking for things on google may help your cause.
I am not arguing, I am stating facts...

proliferative ileitis is not wet tail, it is simply inflammation as Miss pointed out..

The issues is that as soon as people see diarrhea they start yelling 'wet tail' from the roof tops when diarrhea is just a symptom of wet tail.

Wet tail is species specific, whereas diarrhea is not.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just want to point out in all my 17 years of rat keeping I've never ever had or known rats to get wet tail.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

So just thought I should update you guys...

I wasn't able to get the lil guy to the vets at the weekend but I put him in a separate cage just incase it was anything contagious.
I've checked him over the weekend and he seems to be ok now, he doesn't have a wet bum/tail and he is acting like his normal self so no idea what is could have been.

I'm still thinking of taking him to the vets this week though just to make sure he is ok.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Darkwolf23 said:


> So just thought I should update you guys...
> 
> I wasn't able to get the lil guy to the vets at the weekend but I put him in a separate cage just incase it was anything contagious.
> I've checked him over the weekend and he seems to be ok now, he doesn't have a wet bum/tail and he is acting like his normal self so no idea what is could have been.
> ...


Fantastic to here that he seems OK 

One thought I have, have you given him a new food / lots of fruit or veg lately?
That can cause dioreah (sorry don't know the spelling)


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Fantastic to here that he seems OK
> 
> One thought I have, have you given him a new food / lots of fruit or veg lately?
> That can cause dioreah (sorry don't know the spelling)


No not changed the food and don't give them veg too often as I know that can cause upset tummies


----------

